# ANYBODY TRIED THE "TURKEY BASTING" WAY Lol



## QUEEN B (Leighsa)

Im in work and have just been told by one of my clients to try the turkey baster way, she said a friend of hers had done this after 7 years of trying and sucessfully got pregnant.

I have looked this up on the net and it's everwhere on there and some recommend trying this before IVF.
Anybody out there treid this?


----------



## Sammy123

We are going to try this month. We have got to a point where we are waiting for doctors etc, so anything which will help us tc naturally is a bonus.

I'll let you know how it goes. Oh but I am trying clomid this month too. I dont have PCOS etc, but they are not sure if I need it to helpme along a bit.

Fingers crossed for you and lots of babydust


----------



## Staying+ve

I have thought about trying this. 

Anyone had any success with it?

Em
x


----------



## H&amp;P

We've tried it quite a few times in the past as wanted to give DH's few dodgy swimmers a bit of a boost, used a syringe   , not had any success though but seeing as I'm probably not ovulating every month (or at all) anymore, it'd got to be worth a shot........

Who said romance was dead        

The funny thing is DH didn't even look at me like I was mental when I told him, he just said OK


----------



## liv 28

We plan to try the turkey baster this month. I'm on day 12 of my first cycle of Clomid and we ve decided it cant hurt. Funnily enough my DH was the one who suggested it has a joke but it put the idea in my head and now after doing some research we ve decided to go ahead.


----------

